# Waterford Pond



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been doing some fishing at Waterford pond latley. ( cause I live near there) I know it used to be a great fishing spot years ago, I wanted to know if any body knows a thing about the history of the lake? All I've been catching are carp!


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Waterford Pond in Northville?

If your referring to that "pond", it used to be good in the late 70's - early 80's (for pike, bass and panfish) until the dam washed out in the mid 80's. Most of the fish took a ride down stream. I'm not sure if the DNR restocked the pond since the dam was repaired/subdivision went in.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

WALLEYEvision said:


> Waterford Pond in Northville?
> 
> If your referring to that "pond", it used to be good in the late 70's - early 80's (for pike, bass and panfish) until the dam washed out in the mid 80's. Most of the fish took a ride down stream. I'm not sure if the DNR restocked the pond since the dam was repaired/subdivision went in.


Is that the pond near hines drive and 6 mile or so? I recal hearing about that damn letting go, and all the people pissed when their "lakefront" property turned into "mudfront Marsh" property... Used to hear good pike was in there.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

DetroitIron said:


> Is that the pond near hines drive and 6 mile or so? I recal hearing about that damn letting go, and all the people pissed when their "lakefront" property turned into "mudfront Marsh" property... Used to hear good pike was in there.


Yes, same lake (pond).  Although, I cant recall if the sub was in when the dam washed out.

Phoenix Lake down the road had some decent fishing too, but I think the city closed down the roadside parking lot.


----------

